# tips for shark fishing off Ft Pickens?



## southern spirit (Aug 12, 2010)

Heading out to do some shark fishing by boat off Ft Pickens near the pass. Any tips?!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Hold on tight !!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

go down to the pass and paddle out a bonito or a spanish or ladyfish or you can just throw them off the pier there if its an outgoing tide. i use 180lb seven strand with a decent j hook just because i like jacking them up...biggest thing keep your drag light at first and when it starts going off freespool and let him eat it then commence jacking or if your using a circle hook just tighten up the drag and start reeling like mad.....goodl luck


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i suggest circle hook, ive been using 220# seven strand, 4ft of it connected to an 8/0 circle hook, leave my drag on but pretty light so that when it takes it line is allowed out somewhat freely but enough tension that if it inhales and runs quickly which has happened a few times it pretty much sets the hook for me and all i have to do is pause a second then tighten up drag a bit and reel a good bit of tension to set it a little deeper


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

have alot of line on a good bottom rod! You need to try to get the baits in the 30-and 50 feet range for the best bite.. I would suggest this set up if you have a kayak to deploy it..

Add a break away weight on the set up.. A BIG shark bait needs a lot of LEAD to stay in place (hotzone).. This of course if you want to target BIG sharks.. If you want to catch little four footers.. go fish with a piece of menhaden

the weight can be a lot of things.. a coffee can filled with concrete.. several bricks tied together.. etc.. The idea is to have the weight drop first.. kinda like a 2 drop rig etc... So yeah.. you take your weight and tie it to your steel cable so the weight will break off once you get a good strike! You tie with a really light mono that will break once stretched..

the theory is once you get the strike you will be fighting the fish only and not one to two pound lead.. A lot more enjoyable..


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Go to the point, N side where the shore juts out towards NAS, you'll have a slight cove on your right side (facing NAS/bay). Fishing from where the shoreline juts out (facing N), there is a hole approximately 100 feet off the shore line that's about 60'. This hole has been a winner for us many times. 
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

southern spirit said:


> Heading out to do some shark fishing by boat off Ft Pickens near the pass. Any tips?!


 
I had the same question!
We are heading out in the AM.... thanks for all the tips guys! Will post a report and some pix if it all goes good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Back home FINALLY!!! anything that could go wrong did!! lol Still had a good time and met another member of the forum! You know what they say.... "A bad day of fishing....."


----------

